# Ridin' the Twin Bar



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 4, 2010)

Its riding alot better I think I have the frame about back to normal.  Yesterday I reset the forks, which made a big difference in the ride.  Glides along pretty nice now.  Phil did you ever come across those wheelbase measurements?


----------



## PCHiggin (May 4, 2010)

*Reset forks?*

Hi,how does one reset forks? Is that something special to that model? BTW,that's a real cool looking bike. Is it a Murray or Westfield? Thanks.

Pat


----------



## PCHiggin (May 4, 2010)

*Reset forks?*

Hi,How does one reset forks? Is that something special to that model? BTW,that's a real cool looking bike. Is it a Murray made Elgin or Mercury? Thanks.

Pat


----------



## pedal alley (May 4, 2010)

that bike is tits !


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 4, 2010)

It is a Westfield made bicycle sir.
No my methods are not model specific.  I simply (very carefully ) lash the steer tube to a tree with some tie down straps.  Then I pull on the fork blades until I have deemed them to no longer look like they were run into a wall.  It is not very exact for sure, but through trial and error I can dial them in pretty well.
Here are a few pics of when I reset the frame


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 4, 2010)

Here's a good tutorial on adjusting/truing a frame:
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/frame-spacing.html
It does make a huge difference when everything is nice and straight.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 4, 2010)

Andrew - I can't thank you enough, for the contributions you make to the Cabe!  Always something interesting and pertinent.  You Rock!

The Twin Bar was a special needs reset. With no seat tube the whole frame went out of wack in the collision. Getting it back took a whole lotta patience.  I really didn't want to make anything worse, that would have been counter productive


----------



## MartyW (May 4, 2010)

Good looking bike. I really enjoy riding mine as well it is one of the best riders that I have. Here is a shot of it.


----------



## RMS37 (May 5, 2010)

Phil did you ever come across those wheelbase measurements?



I havn't forgotten you, it's more a matter of assembling my frame and fork and graphing the dimensions than "finding" them. As the weather improves I'll be able to unpack the garage and get the parts out to photo/graph.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 5, 2010)

Marty that is a nice looking bike you have there.  I think it's a Westfield, do you know?  
I like the 30, 40 and 60 models(not sure if there are more or less), but unlike alot of my other rides I don't ever wish I could  add stuff to the Twin or wish I could "upgrade" it I really appreciate the simplicity of the 20. I don't even need to find a chainguard for it.  What a relief!! When I have the shop, kitchen,backyard and storage unit full of rolling money pits.  "that one needs a light"  "that one needs two lights!"    Here a rack there a dropstand   "Does that need a long spring seat or a short spring seat?"  or my favorite "Where am I going to find one of those?!?"  There is something very Zen about that Elgin, I don't have to take anything off of it and I don't have to put anything on it except paint and miles

Phil I was just testing the mic, haven't heard from you for a while it seems.   Those posters are simply amazing!  Hope all is well.  Seems like the wind has finally died off today.  I have never seen it blow like that.  The boys and I have been trapped inside for 5 days. Maybe I'll put a trailer on that Twin and go pull them around.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (May 5, 2010)

See I told you guys it has been windy here


----------



## PCHiggin (May 5, 2010)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> It is a Westfield made bicycle sir.
> No my methods are not model specific.  I simply (very carefully ) lash the steer tube to a tree with some tie down straps.  Then I pull on the fork blades until I have deemed them to no longer look like they were run into a wall.  It is not very exact for sure, but through trial and error I can dial them in pretty well.
> Here are a few pics of when I reset the frame




Oh, I get it. I didn't know they were bent, thought I was missing something with the install. Looks like your set up works good. I'm lucky enough to have a shop press to fix mine. I did a lot of back yard fixes too.Thanks.

Pat


----------



## ColsonTwinbar (May 5, 2010)

looks like your seat has the same problems as mine. I will be attempting to re temper the seat frame by heating it to almost red then dunking it in oil then hardening it in an oven at 400. I'll let everyone know how that goes.
-Nolan


----------



## MartyW (May 7, 2010)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> Marty that is a nice looking bike you have there.  I think it's a Westfield, do you know?
> I like the 30, 40 and 60 models(not sure if there are more or less), but unlike alot of my other rides I don't ever wish I could  add stuff to the Twin or wish I could "upgrade" it I really appreciate the simplicity of the 20. I don't even need to find a chainguard for it.  What a relief!! When I have the shop, kitchen,backyard and storage unit full of rolling money pits.  "that one needs a light"  "that one needs two lights!"    Here a rack there a dropstand   "Does that need a long spring seat or a short spring seat?"  or my favorite "Where am I going to find one of those?!?"  There is something very Zen about that Elgin, I don't have to take anything off of it and I don't have to put anything on it except paint and miles




I'm not sure who made that one. I guess that I sould start studying them as I have four twinn bars in different stages and several Elgins. but have really gotten sidetracked by work and motorcycles these past few years.


----------

